# Anubias / O2



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

My "anubias corner" keeps flowering.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful picture!

How do you capture that? with a zoom?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Laith said:


> Beautiful picture!
> 
> How do you capture that? with a zoom?


Tripod / Macro lens is the best combo for those type of photographs.

In this setup I used Nikon D2X w/ 105mm f/2.8 1:1 macro lens, of course on tripod.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pic Jay.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone ever get a seed out of those flowers??


----------

